# New Haven Indiana train & toy show 11/26/11



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

While it is no bigger or better than others, it's close enough I can attend. Hope to see a few of you there.
11:00am to 3:00pm $4 admission. Google it.



GaryR


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary, Yhis is Travis from Ohio. I will be there at 11 when it starts hope we can maybe meet and chat a few... talk later...Travis


----------

